# Weekly Competition 2013-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U2 F' U R' U F U' F
*2. *F' U F' R U2 R' U F' R2
*3. *R' U' R2 U' R2 F R' F U
*4. *F2 R' U' F R' F U2 R' U'
*5. *R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U' F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B D2 B U2 L U' B' R' F U2
*2. *F2 B' U2 L' U2 B2 D' F' D2 L B R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2
*3. *B2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R U2 R' U' R D' R' B' U' L2 U' L R
*4. *R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 F U F2 U B2 F' D' R F2 R' U
*5. *D' L' B U L' U R' U2 B D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *D U2 B Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 L' R Uw' U2 F' U' Rw Uw2 R2 Fw F' D' Fw' D Uw U2 B' D Uw2 Rw' D Uw Rw2 B D2 L' Rw2 D Rw' F2 R' Uw2 L2
*2. *Fw' F Rw2 D L2 U' B' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw Uw2 U' Rw' Uw' L B' Uw' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw B D L' R2 B R2 Uw2 U Fw2 Uw' U' Rw' Fw2
*3. *F U2 L R Uw' L' Rw D Rw2 Uw' Rw' F R2 F2 R2 Uw L Rw R2 Fw Uw2 B2 Uw R' B Rw2 R2 B Fw2 Uw2 B D L D U R B' Fw F D
*4. *Fw2 L2 Rw U L' Rw R' Fw' F D F2 R' B' F L2 U' Rw' B' F Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw' L' B' Fw L' Uw2 Fw R Uw' U' Fw Uw' Fw F' Uw' B2 Fw'
*5. *F D2 F U' F' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw L R B2 Fw D B F L' Rw' R Uw U Fw U2 F2 D' U' F2 U2 Rw' Fw Uw2 U2 F2 U2 B F Rw2 Fw2 R' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Uw U' Bw' Lw2 U Lw2 Rw B2 L' Bw Rw' U2 F2 Uw Bw2 Dw' Rw2 D2 L' Rw' Fw2 Dw U' Lw B F' Uw2 Lw' D F D Uw' L' R B2 D2 F' Dw' F' U2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw2 Lw' R Dw' Lw Fw2 R F2 Dw2 Rw' R B2 Fw' F' D2 U'
*2. *U L' R D L Lw Uw' Bw' D' U2 Fw Lw Uw Bw Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw U R Uw Bw D2 Dw2 B2 U Fw Rw Fw2 D L Bw2 U Lw2 R D' Fw D' Dw L2 Fw' Lw2 Dw L2 U' B' Dw' F' Lw' Rw R Uw R2 D Bw Fw' F R' F2
*3. *F2 Lw Bw' Rw' D2 Uw' Lw' D Uw2 U2 Lw' B Bw2 Uw L Uw2 L2 Lw D' Fw' F L Uw Bw L D L2 Rw' Fw' Lw Uw2 L2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw D' L' D2 Dw Uw B' R U' Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 Uw' Lw Uw2 R' B' Bw' Lw' B D2 Dw Rw Dw2
*4. *D2 B' L R F R' Fw' D U2 B2 Bw' F2 Dw Bw L R2 B' Bw' R2 Fw' Dw F' U2 R2 Fw' D' Uw' U Lw' Uw2 U L Bw' U Lw Rw' Fw D' Uw' U B2 Fw2 R2 U Fw' D' B2 Bw2 L R Dw Uw2 L2 F Lw F' L' Rw D Dw'
*5. *B' U Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 Fw' L2 B2 Uw L2 Lw2 D' U2 Lw Uw' L2 Lw R' Bw2 Fw2 R D' L2 B Bw Fw2 F2 R F2 Dw2 L' R' Fw2 D2 U' L Bw2 Dw U2 F' R D Fw D2 B Bw' F Lw F2 Rw' R2 B' Bw' Fw2 Uw L' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 3R 3U2 2R2 2U' U2 L' R' 2U 2L 3F' 2F2 2R' 2U2 2B' 3R' D' 3U 2L' R2 2F' R U 3F' L 3R' R' F' U B 2F' D' U2 L' 2L B 2R 2U' 3R D2 3U 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 U' F L' 2D2 U2 F 2R2 3U 2F 2L2 R' D' 3R' B 2U2 2R D U2 R F' 2L2 R' 3F' 3U B2
*2. *R' U 3R B' U' L2 R 2B' 3U' B2 3F2 2L R 2B2 3U2 2U2 F2 R2 2D2 B D2 B' 3F2 2U' R' D2 2B U' 2L' 2U' R' B 2B' F 2L2 U' 3R 2B' 3U B' 3F 2U R2 D2 3U2 2U R F2 2D2 2R B 2B' 2F' 2R 2B' 3U2 L2 2D 2L2 2F' 2U B2 2B2 2U 2B' D' 2L' 2B' F2 2D
*3. *2R' D' B' 2F 3U' 2U U' R' 2U2 B2 2L2 R2 B' 2D 3R R D' 2F' D' 2F 3R 2R' B' 3R' 2R B' 3U 3F2 U' 2R 2B' 2F2 F' 2D' B U2 F R2 3F2 R 3F2 L2 2L 2R' 2B 2U2 F D2 L2 R 2D' 2U2 U 2B 2L' B' F2 R 3F2 D2 3R' 2R2 R' B' F2 2U' 3F2 D' 2U2 2R2
*4. *L2 3R2 R 2D2 2F R' 2B2 2L 2R' 2B' F' D U B2 L U' 2R' U 3R2 2R' 2F 3R' 2D2 3F' D' U2 2B2 2F' F' U' 2R2 R2 2D 2U2 2B 3F' L2 2B2 2D' 2B F2 R' D2 3U2 U' 3F U' F' R' 3U 2U2 3F' F' 2R D 3F2 2U 3F' 2L D' 2B D2 2D' 2U U2 2F2 R 2B2 R2 F'
*5. *3F2 D2 3F L 2D R' 2U2 2B' 3F' L' 2L' 2R' R2 D2 L 2F2 3U L' 2R 3F2 2L 3R 2R' R2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U' L' 2U' 3R' 2B2 R 3F' 2F' 2R' 2B2 R2 2F' 2L R 2D2 L' 2U2 2R' 3U' 2U 2F2 L R F2 2U U2 L' 2L' 2F R2 B 3F2 F' 2D2 U 2L B 3F2 2F2 2L2 2R' 2F2 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2L' D2 3U' 2U 2B2 3L 2D2 2R' 3B 3F2 2U2 3F' 2F2 F 3U U2 3L2 3R2 2U' F 2L2 2U2 2F2 U2 2R' B 3F' L2 2L' 2R2 R' 2D' 2L2 D' 3U L2 3U' 2L' 3L2 3D2 L' D2 3D L F2 L2 D 3U2 U2 2L2 3F2 3U' 2L 3R2 D 2B L 2D' 2U2 R' U2 3B 3R 2U2 3R' R 3B' 2U2 2B2 3F F' 2L2 2U 2B 3U' 3B' L' 2D2 3B' 3U' R' 2B' 2D 3U2 3F2 R' F2 U2 3B2 F L' 3R2 2B F2 R 2F 3U L' 3B2
*2. *L U' L' 3L' 2F2 3R 2U' 3F' D2 2U2 2F2 2U2 3L 3B' R 2B2 3F' 2L 3R' R' 2U 3L2 3B' 3F2 2R' 3U2 2B2 2R B' 2R D' 2D 3D L 3U' L 2L 3R2 2U 3F 2R2 2U 2R2 3U F' R' 2F' 3D' L D 2U2 U 2B' 2U2 2B2 U' F 2L2 3F D' 2U R U2 3L 3D2 3B2 2L2 R' 2F F2 2R2 3D2 3R2 2B' 3F' F' 3R2 2R' U' 3B' 3F 2F' D' 2L 2B' 3D F2 2L 3B' 2U2 F D' 3L2 2F2 U 2L 2F' F 2U' 3F'
*3. *2B2 2F' 3D U' 3L B' 3B2 3D2 R2 3B 2U 2L' 3D2 3R U2 B2 D2 2L' 3B 3R2 3F' 2F F 2U' U' L' 2U 2B2 F' L B 3B' 3F2 L' 2L 3L' 2D' 2B' L2 2L2 3R2 2R' R' 2B2 3B 3L 2U' R2 D 2U 2R 2D B 3F2 D2 L' 3F 3R B 3F2 2F 3L' 2R2 R 2D2 2B2 2F 3L' 2U2 U' L2 2U2 B 2B2 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' 2U2 L 2F2 2L' 2B' 3D L' R' F' D F L2 2R D' B2 2B2 3F F' D' 2L' 2R2 2D2
*4. *B 2F2 2L' R F' L2 2F 2D2 3D2 B2 2U' L 2R 3U' B' 3B2 3D2 R 2U' 2B' D2 3B 2U' 2L' 2R U R2 2B2 2D 2R' 3B2 2R' D 2D' 3U R' 3F2 2D' U2 L 3D R2 2D' 3D' 3U 2L' 3R 3U2 3F2 F' U2 3B' 3L2 2D L 3R 3B' 2D 3B' 3U' 2R' 2D2 2B U' 3R F' 3U' 3B' 3F' 3L 3B 3F' U F' 3D2 L 3R' 2R R' 2F 3R' D' 3R 2F' 3R2 2R 3F2 3U 2F 2L2 R2 3U 3F 2U 3R2 B D' 2D U 3L'
*5. *2L R' F2 3L2 U 3B' D2 R2 F 3U' 2L R2 3F' 3D' 2U' 2L2 2U' 3B' D' 2U' 2B2 3R2 2R2 3D2 3B' L 3R 3U2 L2 U2 3L' 3R' 2B2 3B' D2 U' 2R 2D 3L F2 D2 3B2 R' 3B 3L2 3R' 3U 3F 2R F2 2L2 R' 3F F2 D' 3B' D' 3U2 3R2 2B2 2D' 2B2 3B' F2 2D2 B' 2F 3R 3U R 3D' 3U2 F2 U L2 2L2 R2 2F 3R2 B' 2B2 2U2 3B F' 2D 3F' 2F2 F' R2 U' 3F' L2 D 2D' 3U' L2 B' U B 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F U' R U F U2 R2
*2. *F2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' F
*3. *R' U' R F' U2 R2 U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D L' U F D' R L' U F' D2 F' R2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2
*2. *F' B2 R B2 U L D2 B L' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2
*3. *L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D R2 B' U' R D2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw R2 F2 D Uw2 R B Fw2 L' R2 Uw Rw D' Rw' R F' Uw' B2 D' Rw' D2 L Rw2 R' D' Rw' R Uw' L R' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' F L Rw'
*2. *Uw' Rw B L2 D U2 R Fw Rw2 B D2 U Fw D B' L2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 U' F2 R2 D' R' B2 D' Fw R2 Fw Uw' F' Rw2 U Fw2 R D' B' F2 Rw'
*3. *U Fw D' R' U2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw U B2 Uw' U' L2 Rw' Uw' L D2 Uw' U2 L' Rw B2 Fw F Uw U B Fw' U Fw' F Uw L' Fw' D' Rw' Uw2 L' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Dw L' Fw2 F' Dw2 R' D2 Lw' R2 B Lw' Rw2 R Fw' R2 Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw R' Uw' U R B2 D2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' F Dw2 B2 Fw F' U' Rw' B Dw2 B2 D2 B' Bw Fw2 F2 D' Bw Rw B2 Fw D' Uw2 Lw' U' F2 R B2 R2 Dw'
*2. *U Bw Lw' Fw2 R' Dw L' Rw' B R2 D' R' Uw' B' R F2 Rw D2 Dw2 U Bw2 U Lw' Rw' B2 D Bw' L Lw Rw' R' Fw' Uw L' B Lw' Rw' Fw R2 D2 B' L2 U2 L Uw' U' B2 Bw' Dw' Uw Bw2 R' F' Dw2 R2 D Dw2 L2 Rw' B2
*3. *L2 Rw' R' U' Rw' U' R' Fw2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 Bw F2 Lw Uw Lw' Bw' Uw' U R' B' Bw' F2 L2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Fw' F' Dw' B Lw F' L' Rw' Bw Fw2 F2 Lw Uw R Uw2 U' L Rw2 B2 U Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D U 2L 2R' D 2R' 3F 2L2 2U B' 2B' F' 2U' 2F D 3U' F' U2 3F2 L' 3R 2R2 3F' 2U 2L D2 U' 2F2 L' 2R2 R' D2 3U2 2R R' D' R' B' 2B2 2R' U 2B2 3F2 2F' 3U 2R' 2D 3U 2U B' U 2L 3R2 2F2 U2 2L' 2F 3R' 2D' 3U B2 2U2 3R 2R2 D2 2L2 D2 B2 2U L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 3B' F 2D 3D' 2R2 2B' 3L2 3F' 2R' 2F 2U2 L' 2B' D2 2D' 3D' 3L 2R2 R 2D' 3U' U2 2R' 2U2 2F' F L2 U' L' 2L2 3D2 3L' B2 L2 2B F' 2U L' 3R 3F' 2F' L' 3L2 2R2 B 2D2 3B2 2U' U' 2L 2F 2D 2U 3R2 2F2 L' 3L2 3U' F2 3D' R 3U' 2U2 L2 2L 3F F' L2 3L' 3B' F' 3R2 3B2 3L2 2R2 2D2 3U2 3R2 3D2 3L2 B2 2D2 2R2 R B' 3L' R2 U' F R 3B 3R2 2R' 2D U' 2L2 F' 3R' 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L' D2 U' B2 F D U2 L2 B R2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L D2 R U2 R D2 U F L'
*3. *F D L U L2 U F B' R B R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2
*4. *U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' D' U L' B2 F' L2 U2
*5. *L2 B' U2 B L2 F R2 U2 L2 F U2 L' D U F' L B F L U'
*6. *R' U D2 L D' F B R2 U B L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 D R2
*7. *U D2 R' F' L' F' U R' F U F2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2
*8. *U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L' B2 R' B2 F' D' U2 L' F D2
*9. *U' L' B' U2 R' L2 B D B2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B' R2 B R2
*10. *F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L B2 D2 F' R2 U2 L' D B R'
*11. *F' R D2 R U R' B R2 U' B2 L U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L D2 R
*12. *U F' D2 L2 D R2 B U' L B' U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 D2
*13. *R U L D' F B2 U' L2 F D2 L' F2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2
*14. *F2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L' F D' R2 B' D2 B2 U F' D'
*15. *U2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B D2 B' U R' U' L B' D L2 B D U2
*16. *F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B D2 R B' R' B U2 R2 U B'
*17. *D' R2 U F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D L2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R D U' B
*18. *F' L2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 F L' U' L R U R2 D B U'
*19. *R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D R2 U2 L D2 F L D R' U F' D R'
*20. *D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 U B D U2 L D R U B2 D2
*21. *R' F2 L R B2 F2 R D2 F2 R' U2 B' F' R B F2 L R2 U' L D
*22. *L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D B' F U' R' B2 D L2 R' B' F'
*23. *F B L U F2 R D B' L2 D' B D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2
*24. *F' D2 L2 F R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 D' F D2 L' B2 U' F U' L U'
*25. *F' U2 F R B R' D' B' U R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 L2
*26. *F R' U2 L F2 D' F B R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2
*27. *B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L B' F' D' U R' U' F L B'
*28. *U2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L' R D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L'
*29. *F2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 L' U F' R2 U2 L' D L D F2 R
*30. *F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B L' B R' D U B' L B2 R2
*31. *R2 L' F' B2 U L' B' D B' U2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U B2 L2
*32. *L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U L2 D R' F2 R' B R2 D2 L' U R
*33. *R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' F' U F2 L' F R' U' B' D2 B2 U
*34. *R2 D2 L2 F R' D R2 U R' B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U'
*35. *B R2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' U R' B' R' D B' L' B' U2 B2
*36. *D2 B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' R' F2 U' L B R' F' U' F'
*37. *L2 D' R2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B' R D B D R B U L2 R'
*38. *R B' D L U' L2 U2 L2 B' L' B' L2 F D2 F R2 F D2 L2 D2 B'
*39. *L' D2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 U' L' F R D B D' F U2 B'
*40. *F' L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D' R2 F' R2 F' L U' B' R' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L U2 F' D F2 U2 L' B R' F2 D' B
*2. *F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R B' L2 B2 F2 L' B F' L' F2
*3. *L2 F' L2 B U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D R U2 F L' B L' F D'
*4. *F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' R' F R D' L2 R B2
*5. *L2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' L F U' F R2 B' L' D R' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R D2 U' L R' B
*2. *F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 F' L R2 F U B F2 R U L2 U'
*3. *R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R D F U' R2 F D' R B2 D'
*4. *D2 L' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D R L2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 D
*5. *L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 L R' D' U B L B2 D F D2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' R2 D F2 R' D R2 L' U' D2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2
*2. *D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D U R2 D' L' D U2 B' F D U R' F' L' R'
*3. *R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 D' L2 B F2 D2 L' R' D' F2
*4. *R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 F D R' D' L' U' B2 F2 L2
*5. *B U2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B R' U2 R' D2 U L' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B F D2 R' F L2 U B F L2 D L' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 U' R2
*3. *U2 L D' B2 D B2 R B U R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2
*4. *F' Rw R' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 R B' R2 U2 Fw L' B2 D2 F Uw2 U2 Fw' L Uw' F2 Rw D' R' U2 Fw Rw' D R2 Fw F' Rw U' Fw R2 B L2 R' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F U' F' U2
*3. *U F2 U' D2 L F R F' D B2 R U2 R L2 B2 L U2 R' D2
*4. *R2 Uw2 Rw Uw U B' L D' Uw B2 D R2 Fw2 F D2 U L' B2 L' U2 L U' Fw F U2 Rw2 R U Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' F2 R Fw2 Uw
*5. *B Rw' B2 Uw' F2 D2 Lw2 Rw R' Fw F' Uw Bw Fw Rw' Dw' Uw2 U2 B Fw L' R Uw R' D' Uw Rw R Uw2 B' R' B D Lw R2 D2 B2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 Dw' B2 D Lw' F' Dw2 L' B Fw2 Dw B' Fw2 R Bw F' R Uw' Fw' Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' R B' R U' B b'
*2. *L B' R' U L B' U L B' l' r' b'
*3. *B L B U L R L r' u'
*4. *L' B U R' L' R B L' r b' u'
*5. *R' L U L' B R' U B' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (6, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, -4) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4)
*5. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 4) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 1) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L' D' L R'
*2. *D' U D U' R' D' R' L'
*3. *D R' D U' R' D R' U' D'
*4. *L U R L' U R U
*5. *R' L' U' L' R D U' R'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 6, 2013)

*2x2* - 5.94, (8.40), (5.30), 6.58, 5.83 = *6.12*
*3x3* - 17.63, (18.49), 17.93, (13.71), 17.48 = *17.68*
*4x4* - (1:13.65), 1:03.88, 1:00.88, 1:11.21, (1:00.63) = *1:05.32*
*5x5* - (2:38.90), 2:23.62, (2:11.44), 2:17.84, 2:36.51 = *2:25.99*
*7x7* - (7:50.08), 7:29.90, (6:27.11), 7:26.37, 7:47.09 = *7:34.45*
*3BLD* - 1:32.80, DNF, 1:31.66 = *1:31.66*
*4BLD* - 13:53.30, DNF, DNF = *13:53.30*
*5BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *4/7 (49:38)*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:35.59*
*2-5 Relay* - *3:55.04*
*Clock* - DNF, (11.64), 15.45, 13.10, 13.65 = *14.07*
*Pyraminx* - 7.93, (11.90), 10.91, 7.60, (7.23) = *8.81*
*FMC* - *44*


Spoiler



Scramble - D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B F D2 R' F L2 U B F L2 D L' B'
R U' R F L2 - 2x2 block (5)
F' R' D R' D' - xx cross (5)
F D F2 D' R' F R - 3rd pair (7)
F D F2 D' L' F2 L2 D' L' D - F2L (10)
U F' D' F U' F' D - OLL (7)
R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F - PLL (10)


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 6, 2013)

James Ludlow

*2x2* - 11.29 10.73 11.17 13.71 13.50 = *11.99* _Comment - yeah, 2x2 was never my best event._
*3x3* - 23.32 19.76 19.36 21.14 20.95 =* 20.62* 
*4x4* - 1.18.71 1.34.21 1.20.62 1.19.32 1.16.73 = *1.19.55*
*5x5* - 2.14.48 2.01.09 2.13.70 2.31.90 2.16.92 = *2.15.03*
*6x6* - 4.37.40 4.32.31 4.26.46 4.01.32 4.18.34 = *4.25.70*
*7x7* - 6.40.69 6.43.12 6.33.67 6.53.65 7.13.67 = *6.45.72*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF 45.11 DNS = *45.11* _Comment - like riding a bike lol._
*3x3 OH* - 51.72 48.75 53.77 49.78 41.18 = *50.08*
*3x3 MTS* - 2.42.34 1.45.44 1.34.45 1.39.99 1.40.43 = *1.41.95*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.55.76*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.28.74*
*Magic* - 2.99 2.33 1.97 2.02 2.07 = *2.14*
*Master Magic* - 2.77 2.87 2.93 2.65 4.48	= *2.86*
*Pyraminx* - 11.24 19.22 9.41 10.31 16.74 = *12.76*
*Megaminx* - 3.28.40 3.11.80 3.51.65 3.53.98 3.01.93 = *3.30.62*
*Clock* - 34.80 27.62 24.64 16.74 24.49 = *25.58* _Comment - I know I struggled on this one. I couldn't remember what button/wheel combo affected what. I genuinely haven't picked my clock up in months though_
*Skewb* - 2.05.23 39.85 19.20 25.92 27.03 = *30.93* _Comment - Such an intuitive puzzle, once I'd remembered what order to do things I was away!_
*FMC* - *55moves*


Spoiler



L2 U R U2 B R U z2 (7)
F R U R2 F' R (6)
L U2 F U F2 L' F (7)
B U B'U' R' U' R (7)
U2 B' U2 B U B'U' B (8)
y L' B' R B' R' B R B' R' B2 L (11)
y R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 (9)



Comment - I don't really know where I am at the minute, so we'll say okay. 5x5 had a little gem in there though. Goal for next week is re learn enough algs to compete in Sq1 (ie be able to complete the puzzle) As a mid term goal, I really will get a 3BLD solve too. When I finally realise how easy it is, the only thing left will be to get quicker.


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 7, 2013)

3x3 18.06 17.95 15.26 18.30 18.48=18.10
2x2 3.76 3.30 5.15 3.36 4.00=3.71 
3x3 one handed 49.00 45.24 45.05 36.10 49.68=46.43
fewest moves=64


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 7, 2013)

*2x2x2* 5.51, 5.50, 6.21, 5.67, 4.76 = *5.56*
*3x3x3* 15.64, 14.46, 15.22, 13.01, 15.75 = *15.11*
*4x4x4* 1:21.14, 1:39.94, 1:19.47, 1:22.92, 1:22.08 = *1:22.04* 
*5x5x5* 2:14.70, DNF, 1:53.27, 2:14.79, 2:20.51 = *2:16.67*
*6x6x6* 4:35.55, 5:06.68, 4:55.19, 4:55.50, DNF = *4:58.96*
*7x7x7* 6:17.71, 6:44.35, 7:19.20, 7:08.06, 5:56.50 = *6:43.37*
*3OH*: 42.52, 38.67, DNF, 33.95, 37.31 = *36.64*
*2-4*: *1:59.06*
*2-5*: *3:36.15*
5X5 :fp
6x6 :fp my Shengshou sucks, gave up halfway through the last solve
2-5 was amazing, finished 2,3 and 5 by 2:06, ofc my 4x4 sucks, which is why my 2-4 was godawful. First sub 4


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 7, 2013)

*3x3:* (14.54), (10.72), 11.08, 14.29, 10.76 = *12.04* ugh... slowest in a while. Lots of fails
*3BLD:* 1:36.17, 1:38.21, 2:37.23 = *1:36.17* yay. Practise really paid off
*2x2:* (2.72), 3.65, 4.27, 3.22, (7.94) =* 3.71*
*2BLD:* DNF(22.78), 22.64, DNF(25.17) = *22.64*
*2-4relay: 1:19.52*
*OH:* 16.31, 18.51, (26.45), (14.71), 16.58 = *17.13*


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 11, 2013)

3x3: 12.81, 12.16, 13.83, 12.68, 14.21 = 13.11
5x5:
megaminx:


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 11, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 10.40 10.73 (9.18) (12.25) 9.43 = *10.19*
*3X3X3*: (24.60) 25.15 27.62 24.93 (36.79) = *25.90*
*3X3X3 One handed*:: 1:15.75 1:41.59 (1:09.73) (2:25.37) 1:21.65 = *1:26.33*


----------



## andi25 (Aug 11, 2013)

2x2: 2.68, 4.76, 4.57, 4.93, 4.11 = *4.48*
3x3: 13.41, 12.95, 12.68, 14.98, 14.04 = *13.47*
4x4: 48.04, 59.68, 1:07.16, 1:02.86, 59.79 = *1:00.78*
3x3 OH: 27.58, 30.14, 41.30, 28.16, 30.90 = *29.73*
Pyraminx: 6.78, 6.14, 9.27, 5.44, 6.51 = *6.48*
2x2-4x4 Relay: *1:34.75*
Clock: 14.12, 16.24, 16.34, 12.46, 20.86 = *15.57*
2x2 BLD: 1:06.00, DNF, *51.20*


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 11, 2013)

3x3: (28.88),23.83,27.94,24.62,(20.76)
=25.47
2x2 : (6.06),(7.08),6.66,6.72,6.91=6.76
3x3 OH : 1:30.04,(1:07.03),(1:37.74),1:07.98,
1:27.20= 1:21.74
FMC: 58 moves


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2013)

*2-4 relay*: *1:15.71*


----------



## Mikel (Aug 12, 2013)

My 2x2-5x5 relay was a little slow this week. It took me a little over 36 minutes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2013)

Mikel said:


> My 2x2-5x5 relay was a little slow this week. It took me a little over 36 minutes.


Seriously cool.


----------



## kcl (Aug 12, 2013)

2x2: (3.48), 4.78, 4.03, 4.59, (5.04)=4.47
Very typical average..

3x3: 14.07, 15.22, (16.8), (13.82), 15.67=15.05
Meh.. Too many lockups. 

4x4: 1:32.93, (1:31.63), (1:55.15), 1:38.05, 1:43.67=1:38.22

5x5: (2:39.02), 2:53.34, 2:43.45, (3:12.82), 2:59.40=2:52.06

2x2-4x4: 2:16.17
Boooo that failed.. I tried again and got 1:53 

2x2-5x5: 4:46.48

Seriously, I have to get better at big cubes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2013)

*4x4BLD* 7:56.75, DNF (6:24), 6:24,03 = *6:24.03*


----------



## Gordon (Aug 13, 2013)

*3X3X3*: 28.31 27.14 (31.61) (25.36) 30.30 = *28.58*
*4X4X4*: 2:41.62 (2:54.13) 2:33.81 (2:29.53) 2:48.68 = *2:41.37*


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 13, 2013)

Schmidt 
4x4x4: 1:49.38, 2:12.31, 2:20.31, 1:50.22, 2:13.18


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2013)

3x3BLD:
1. 48.20s
2. 47.67s 
3. (55.37s) DNF (execution mistake somewhere)

4BLD
6:38.82min 
6:27.13min 
(3:54.31min) DNF (slipped hand in early stages of execution :fp )

5BLD
21:10.27min DNF (by 2 f**king x-centers... memoed cg and executed gc...)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2013)

Results, congrstulations to Iggy, stevecho816 and Reinier Schippers

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.21 ben1996123
 3.39 stevecho816
 3.71 Tao Yu
 3.71 DAcuber
 3.97 yuxuibbs
 4.09 brandbest1
 4.14 Iggy
 4.14 Reinier Schippers
 4.39 mycube
 4.46 Lapinsavant
 4.47 kclejeune
 4.48 andi25
 4.54 riley
 4.73 FinnGamer
 4.75 ryanj92
 5.15 Bilbo
 5.56 PeelingStickers
 5.58 uvafan
 6.12 legoanimate98
 6.12 DuffyEdge
 6.76 cubesonfire
 7.07 Regimaster
 7.16 RoboCopter87
 7.21 ickathu
 7.51 PaintKiller
 7.79 Schmidt
 7.83 qaz
 8.45 Mikel
 9.46 hatep
 10.19 MarcelP
 11.99 James Ludlow
 19.08 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.23 stevecho816
 10.02 riley
 11.46 Reinier Schippers
 12.04 Tao Yu
 12.05 uvafan
 12.24 mycube
 12.59 yuxuibbs
 13.11 JianhanC
 13.31 FinnGamer
 13.40 Iggy
 13.47 andi25
 14.99 kclejeune
 15.11 PeelingStickers
 16.02 Lili
 16.04 blairubik
 16.89 brandbest1
 16.94 legoanimate98
 17.62 ryanj92
 17.68 DuffyEdge
 17.96 PaintKiller
 18.10 DAcuber
 18.20 ickathu
 18.44 Bilbo
 18.61 Mikel
 19.73 qaz
 20.62 James Ludlow
 20.67 Regimaster
 23.25 Schmidt
 24.30 RoboCopter87
 25.46 cubesonfire
 25.90 MarcelP
 28.58 Gordon
 29.86 hatep
 34.66 Potterapple
 38.72 hkpnkp
 39.83 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 43.14 stevecho816
 45.17 Lapinsavant
 49.90 mycube
 51.06 Reinier Schippers
 1:00.78 andi25
 1:01.18 Iggy
 1:02.91 uvafan
 1:05.32 DuffyEdge
 1:06.30 legoanimate98
 1:06.92 yuxuibbs
 1:08.37 brandbest1
 1:12.08 ryanj92
 1:18.82 ickathu
 1:19.55 James Ludlow
 1:22.05 PeelingStickers
 1:27.68 qaz
 1:27.88 Mikel
 1:33.40 Bilbo
 1:38.22 kclejeune
 2:03.41 RoboCopter87
 2:05.24 Schmidt
 2:17.36 MatsBergsten
 2:41.37 Gordon
 3:08.71 Potterapple
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:21.81 stevecho816
 1:30.76 Reinier Schippers
 1:35.10 mycube
 1:49.26 Iggy
 1:57.28 legoanimate98
 2:15.03 James Ludlow
 2:16.67 PeelingStickers
 2:22.91 ickathu
 2:24.56 yuxuibbs
 2:25.99 DuffyEdge
 2:30.31 brandbest1
 2:30.76 ryanj92
 2:36.03 qaz
 2:47.38 Mikel
 2:52.06 kclejeune
 3:43.47 RoboCopter87
 5:20.94 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:00.84 mycube
 3:29.08 legoanimate98
 3:40.96 Reinier Schippers
 4:25.70 James Ludlow
 4:43.28 ryanj92
 4:59.12 PeelingStickers
 5:22.61 qaz
 6:14.68 ickathu
 6:49.14 brandbest1
*7x7x7*(11)

 3:48.76 stevecho816
 4:15.29 mycube
 5:12.24 legoanimate98
 5:56.44 Reinier Schippers
 6:43.37 PeelingStickers
 6:45.82 James Ludlow
 7:34.45 DuffyEdge
 7:55.78 Mikel
 8:21.51 qaz
 8:40.38 ickathu
 8:50.01 brandbest1
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 15.89 stevecho816
 16.94 CuberMan
 17.13 Tao Yu
 18.66 yuxuibbs
 19.11 uvafan
 23.67 mycube
 26.57 Reinier Schippers
 27.55 brandbest1
 29.73 andi25
 30.72 Iggy
 39.50 PeelingStickers
 41.76 Regimaster
 44.50 Mikel
 46.43 DAcuber
 50.08 James Ludlow
 51.23 ickathu
 53.02 hatep
 58.15 RoboCopter87
 1:26.33 cubesonfire
 1:26.33 MarcelP
 1:30.11 qaz
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 3:19.82 Iggy
 7:09.38 qaz
 DNF brandbest1
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 14.65 Reinier Schippers
 16.88 Iggy
 21.32 Lapinsavant
 22.64 Tao Yu
 25.33 stevecho816
 26.83 MatsBergsten
 31.10 Mikel
 45.11 James Ludlow
 51.20 andi25
 1:10.15 ickathu
 1:24.29 qaz
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 27.21 riley
 43.02 Iggy
 47.67 tseitsei
 1:02.72 stevecho816
 1:13.49 uvafan
 1:17.47 Mikel
 1:23.58 MatsBergsten
 1:31.66 DuffyEdge
 1:36.17 Tao Yu
 1:41.21 mycube
 2:23.07 brandbest1
 4:19.25 RoboCopter87
 6:07.21 Reinier Schippers
 DNF qaz
 DNF Lili
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:16.11 Iggy
 6:24.00 MatsBergsten
 6:27.13 tseitsei
13:09.67 mycube
13:53.30 DuffyEdge
 DNF riley
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:59.74 Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF tseitsei
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

12/13 (53:54)  Mikel
4/7 (16:53)  Iggy
4/7 (49:38)  DuffyEdge
1/2 (11:33)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:41.95 James Ludlow
 1:51.04 brandbest1
 3:09.78 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 51.77 stevecho816
 55.94 Lapinsavant
 1:06.75 Reinier Schippers
 1:09.63 mycube
 1:15.71 SirWaffle
 1:19.52 Tao Yu
 1:26.22 Iggy
 1:28.59 yuxuibbs
 1:34.75 andi25
 1:35.59 DuffyEdge
 1:38.01 legoanimate98
 1:52.50 ickathu
 1:55.76 James Ludlow
 1:59.06 PeelingStickers
 2:00.25 brandbest1
 2:00.37 Regimaster
 2:10.10 qaz
 2:16.17 kclejeune
 2:28.85 RoboCopter87
 4:18.42 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:15.20 Lapinsavant
 2:28.47 stevecho816
 2:48.94 Reinier Schippers
 2:57.24 mycube
 3:05.48 Iggy
 3:36.15 PeelingStickers
 3:49.48 legoanimate98
 3:55.04 DuffyEdge
 4:21.80 ickathu
 4:22.45 yuxuibbs
 4:28.74 James Ludlow
 4:37.42 qaz
 4:46.48 kclejeune
 6:48.18 RoboCopter87
 9:23.11 MatsBergsten
36:08.07 Mikel
*Magic*(7)

 1.01 yuxuibbs
 1.34 Regimaster
 1.61 Reinier Schippers
 1.82 brandbest1
 2.14 James Ludlow
 2.28 Iggy
 2.67 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.82 brandbest1
 2.86 James Ludlow
 3.15 yuxuibbs
 3.94 Iggy
 5.13 Reinier Schippers
*Skewb*(7)

 14.91 brandbest1
 25.63 Schmidt
 27.13 Reinier Schippers
 30.39 ickathu
 30.93 James Ludlow
 32.57 Mikel
 45.85 qaz
*Clock*(9)

 9.48 Perff
 9.92 Iggy
 14.07 DuffyEdge
 14.71 yuxuibbs
 15.57 andi25
 17.18 brandbest1
 18.48 Mikel
 19.06 Reinier Schippers
 25.58 James Ludlow
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.63 Iggy
 6.18 stevecho816
 6.33 ickathu
 6.48 andi25
 8.42 yuxuibbs
 8.69 brandbest1
 8.81 DuffyEdge
 9.17 ryanj92
 10.01 Reinier Schippers
 10.08 Regimaster
 11.81 uvafan
 12.76 James Ludlow
 13.12 Schmidt
 15.53 Mikel
 16.24 Bilbo
 17.21 RoboCopter87
 26.37 qaz
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:18.29 stevecho816
 1:40.84 Iggy
 1:41.35 Reinier Schippers
 1:50.46 brandbest1
 1:51.73 ryanj92
 2:17.63 mycube
 2:46.36 uvafan
 2:47.93 ickathu
 3:30.62 James Ludlow
 4:00.72 RoboCopter87
 4:25.53 Mikel
 5:19.89 qaz
*Square-1*(7)

 15.12 brandbest1
 20.06 obatake
 24.98 Iggy
 30.42 stevecho816
 1:08.24 Mikel
 1:12.98 ickathu
 4:03.18 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 mycube
27 okayama
43 Iggy
44 DuffyEdge
51 brandbest1
54 qaz
55 James Ludlow
58 cubesonfire
64 DAcuber
79 LucasSVK
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

311 Iggy
274 stevecho816
260 Reinier Schippers
256 mycube
225 brandbest1
199 DuffyEdge
178 yuxuibbs
166 James Ludlow
155 Mikel
151 ickathu
144 qaz
137 PeelingStickers
136 andi25
132 legoanimate98
131 Tao Yu
130 uvafan
105 ryanj92
104 Lapinsavant
88 riley
85 MatsBergsten
82 kclejeune
77 RoboCopter87
76 DAcuber
64 Regimaster
52 FinnGamer
52 Bilbo
45 cubesonfire
45 Schmidt
34 ben1996123
32 JianhanC
32 Lili
30 tseitsei
30 PaintKiller
25 blairubik
24 CuberMan
22 hatep
21 okayama
20 MarcelP
18 SirWaffle
14 Gordon
12 LucasSVK
11 Perff
11 guusrs
11 Potterapple
10 obatake
5 hkpnkp


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oooh, so close to podium!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not in the results. Probably because I left out some colons in my post. I have fixed it now. Could you please add me to the results now? Sorry about that.


----------

